# Dreamer.... xmas photo shoot!!!!!! PIC HEAVY!



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Dreamers rescue asked me to take some christmas photos of dreamer for her christmas cards..... well i have to say he was not the most compliant model and had quite a few tantrums.... my christmas decorations are ruined! :lol:

Thought these pics might make you smile.... he's such a diva! 

Wots all dis den?









Mummy you do know it not chrstmas yet?









You've done it all wong anyways, dis should be over 'ere...

















Oh you want me to pose for aunty Jill... ok....
I can pray









Look pretty...









Ok ive been a very good bunny but dis is a step too far :001_huh:

















You can av ya decorations back!

























Seeing as i am in the christmas spirit I can open dis present then....


























Oh no ive got glitter all over my totsies now... :shocked:


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

Haha! there amazing, i love the 1st xmas hat one.
Gorgeous!


----------



## xliljanex (Sep 2, 2009)

awww hes beautiful i would definately buy a card with him on the front


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Ha ha that's so funny!! He is such a gorgeous bun, love the xmas hat pics!


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

oh my gosh, he is so lovely.........can i have him??

Buzz wouldnt even stay there for a second, how many takes did it take to get the photo you wanted?


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Crofty he is just so photogenic and such a poser and he loves the camera doesnt he! He looks super in all the photos awwww our own little bunny model!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

WOW the pics are amaizing!! well done dreamer.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

xliljanex said:


> awww hes beautiful i would definately buy a card with him on the front


Thankyou

You can get it here  all procedes go to honeybunnies rescue where Dreamer was from 
Honeybunnies Christmas Cards - Rabbits United Forum


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

spudsmummy said:


> oh my gosh, he is so lovely.........can i have him??
> 
> Buzz wouldnt even stay there for a second, how many takes did it take to get the photo you wanted?


Oh no he's all mine! 

It took me about an hour seeing as he kept destroying the set!!!


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Beautiful piccys xxx


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I want.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> I want.


lol you can buy a card? haha x


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Lovely photos, especially the ones with the Santa hat. Will we see Dreamer on a cat walk shortly?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Cazza1974 said:


> Lovely photos, especially the ones with the Santa hat. Will we see Dreamer on a cat walk shortly?


Thankyou

Im sure he'd love that, he's such a poser! Not sure his temper tantrums would go down well though lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow brilliant pictures, he is one gorgeous bunny,


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Cazza1974 said:


> Lovely photos, especially the ones with the Santa hat. Will we see Dreamer on a cat walk shortly?


Nope but he may go on a rabbit walk  sorry that was cheesy but i couldnt resist!!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

What great photos, he's a fantastic model!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

excellent photos crofty love the captions, dreamer is such a hansom bunny such a good deep red tummy. I hope the cards sell well! I will buy some on pay day


----------



## lugee (Sep 14, 2009)

He really is a pretty bunny, I love his eyes!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I love his colour, whats it called?


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh he's such a handsome boy - really, really handsome!!
Jacqui


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice pics Crofty, he really is a lovely boy 

*Heidi*


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh i loooove those pics!!! hes gorgeous and i love that 1st pic of him with his santa hat on!! (i love the one of him destroying the set too    hehehehehe)


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Kammie said:


> I love his colour, whats it called?


I dont know, i think his breed is called 'Tan' have no idea what you'd call his colour, never seen another bunny like him other than a black and tan.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

crofty said:


> I dont know, i think his breed is called 'Tan' have no idea what you'd call his colour, never seen another bunny like him other than a black and tan.


Im pretty sure Dreamer is a chocolate tan although a little dark, but VERY rare  :thumbup1:


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

frags said:


> Im pretty sure Dreamer is a chocolate tan although a little dark, but VERY rare  :thumbup1:


Oh yes thats it, i have heard him called that before now you say it!!! He's darker when he's just moulted (which he has) then seems to gradually get lighter until he moults again?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Its a beautiful colour, I'd love to have one like him one day.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

crofty said:


> Oh yes thats it, i have heard him called that before now you say it!!! He's darker when he's just moulted (which he has) then seems to gradually get lighter until he moults again?


Sounds about right for a moult. they are lovely the tans its just a shame they are so rare!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Here you go

Google Image Result for http://www.urbanrabbits.net/images/basicTan.jpg


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

ooooooooooo just found a list of breeders of tans and 1 lives not to far from me


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> ooooooooooo just found a list of breeders of tans and 1 lives not to far from me


Don't even go there now Frags. Wait a few years then you can start breeding them and I'll have one.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Don't even go there now Frags. Wait a few years then you can start breeding them and I'll have one.


Nooooo i wont breed them  i am a floppy eared breeder


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> Nooooo i wont breed them  i am a floppy eared breeder


Good, stay that way at least for now.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Good, stay that way at least for now.


LOL i dont intend on changing for a while  ive not even started with my BEW buns and they will take a good few years to get me started with my show stock.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Frags how about a chocolate tan floppy eared bunny lol!

Crofy Ive always loved his colouring and when ever I see him I dont know why I alays remember horses! I just imagine a stunning horse with his exact colours and me cantering away far off into the fields.......ok wake up umber!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

umber said:


> Frags how about a chocolate tan floppy eared bunny lol!


Don't give her ideas! You'll only make me want one.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Don't give her ideas! You'll only make me want one.


LOL you 2 make me giggle


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

We could always try to make you grumpy if you want?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> We could always try to make you grumpy if you want?


Not many succeed in that 1


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> Not many succeed in that 1


Can we try?


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

What a gorgeous bunny  loving the photos, he seems like a right little so and so


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Can we try?


Go on then  LOL


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> Go on then  LOL


Umm, Frags smells! Did it work?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Umm, Frags smells! Did it work?


YES  im so upset.. NOT 

oi get your own thread anyway lol we ruining croftys thread


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> YES  im so upset.. NOT
> 
> oi get your own thread anyway lol we ruining croftys thread


I've got one...

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/71099-make-frags-grumpy-thread.html#post1143627

...see.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

project floopy eared chocolate tan? whos in? first we need to go "borrow" dreamer then erm re attach his balls?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> project floopy eared chocolate tan? whos in? first we need to go "borrow" dreamer then erm re attach his balls?


Haha trust me he didnt want anyone to have his balls in the first place, he retained them, thats why the breeder didnt want him!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

he is beautiful and he would have lovely kits, I just dont understand why because he's not 100% he should have had to go to a rescue


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> he is beautiful and he would have lovely kits, I just dont understand why because he's not 100% he should have had to go to a rescue


Because they couldnt breed from him with retained testicles, he also had a cyst next to them so had to have a bigger op which costs money, they were going to 'cull' him  I dont understand it either emzy, he's such a lovely boy now, he was a bag of bones when i got him and soooooo nervous, he used to thump and shake like mad when i went anywhere near him.


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

He is gorgeous love his colour :001_wub:


----------

